# 'intodetail' Ebay seller



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone else used them on ebay?

Ordered some vp heavy duty cleaner on the 26/07 and still not arrived, not responded to me so i've opened a case.


Such a pain as I missed my free weekend to get wet vacing :buffer:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Phil_b88 said:


> Has anyone else used them on ebay?
> 
> Ordered some vp heavy duty cleaner on the 26/07 and still not arrived, not responded to me so i've opened a case.
> 
> Such a pain as I missed my free weekend to get wet vacing :buffer:


Let us know what happens....I was going to buy some items from them earlier this morning.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not one ive used but I think its worth paying a little extra and use the DW traders as you kind of know where you stand with them and theres several ways of contacting them..


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Let us know what happens....I was going to buy some items from them earlier this morning.


I will do, they seem to sell a lot so thought there might be others on here that have tried them.

I know Kev I usually do, spent a fortune with cyc  They don't stock it and sometimes its easier to just jump on ebay not having to register etc and using paypal money. 

Hasn't worked out though!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thats cool, but CYC do take paypal and I don't think you have to have an account. just for future reference :thumb:


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Cyc do but they didn't stock this product


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

Ordered some Meguiars 105 & 205 on the 10th August from intodetail and received on the 13th which is very quick delivery for up here.


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

I ordered a Daytona wheel brush from them and it arrived in 3 days and a good price,so no complaints here.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Phil_b88 said:


> Cyc do but they didn't stock this product


did'nt see that part of your post, my bad lol


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

bobbyjoeufb said:


> Ordered some Meguiars 105 & 205 on the 10th August from intodetail and received on the 13th which is very quick delivery for up here.





chud786 said:


> I ordered a Daytona wheel brush from them and it arrived in 3 days and a good price,so no complaints here.


Good to know others have had good experiences with them!


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Used them a few times, never had a problem and always answered any questions i had..


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Phil_b88 said:


> Has anyone else used them on ebay?
> 
> Ordered some vp heavy duty cleaner on the 26/07 and still not arrived, not responded to me so i've opened a case.
> 
> Such a pain as I missed my free weekend to get wet vacing :buffer:


Whats the cleaner for, maybe a trader on here will have something suitable for your needs. Id be happy to send you a sample of ours if I thought it suitable.:thumb:


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Well thank you very much for the offer I would consider something else.

I was wanting something to scrub my very pale Fabia Vrs seats with before using my vax with warm water to rinse it out. I tried the stuff that came with the vax but it wasn't great so I gave up.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive had no problems in the past fingers crossed


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Still no response from him 

My mate has now asked me to do an interior detail this weekend, typical! I really didn't get on with the vax stuff. The main reason for doing it is he's spilt coke on his seat and it's stained.

The only other thing i've got that I think I could use is megs apc, would this be up to the job?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Phil_b88 said:


> The only other thing i've got that I think I could use is megs apc, would this be up to the job?


Woolite, diluted of course . Have a lookie here...

http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=273486


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Where are you based? I use chemical guys fabric clean on my white cloth, works a treat.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

hss said:


> Im always quite sceptical with trying somebody new too, but i found 4carcare.co.uk and had never heard of them before, so was debating to wherether or not to try them, but the best thing was they were round the corner from me and i pop'd down to pick my stuff. so now i order online and just go and pick it up. Nice guy too. Its like paradise for me, the misses hates it, lol


I wish there was a detailing place near me i could pick up from, only place near me I think is halfrauds 



rtjc said:


> Woolite, diluted of course . Have a lookie here...
> 
> http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=273486


Hmm that does sound good, can I buy it from a store as I'll be doing it tomorrow hence thinking about apc.



Willows-dad said:


> Where are you based? I use chemical guys fabric clean on my white cloth, works a treat.


I live on the Wirral, I've had a bottle and it was great but ran out  That's when I ordered the vp stuff to try.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Phil_b88 said:


> Hmm that does sound good, can I buy it from a store as I'll be doing it tomorrow hence thinking about apc.


Yes, Woolite can be bought in your local Supermarkets for not much coinage. It'll be beside the washing powder & baric softeners etc. It's great stuff and smells fresh!


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Cheers i'll go on a hunt tonight!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Shame i didn't see this earlier in the week buddy. I've got some Chem Guys Fabric clean which i find really good.

I'd have happily sent some out to you to use. The thing is, I'm over on the Wirral tomorrow visiting my Grandad, but i store my gear at work and i've got no way of picking it up before tomorrow.

Best of luck though bud


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Chemical Guys Fabric Clean is really good too, as a couple of other memebers have said. However, my experience with Alcantara & similar is that Woolite cleans much better. Also, i have tried a couple of dedicated automotive Alcantara cleaners and they weren't as good. Give it a whirl first, and if it's not to your liking put some in your washing and make your threads smell clean


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Phil_b88 said:


> Cheers i'll go on a hunt tonight!


Is this the one you need.....

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-54576-Woolite+hand+&+machine+wash+for+delicates

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...25269&startValue=50&referrer=cookiesDetecting


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Shame i didn't see this earlier in the week buddy. I've got some Chem Guys Fabric clean which i find really good.
> 
> I'd have happily sent some out to you to use. The thing is, I'm over on the Wirral tomorrow visiting my Grandad, but i store my gear at work and i've got no way of picking it up before tomorrow.
> 
> Best of luck though bud


Wow! You can't beat the help on here.  Thanks for the great offer! It's no problem i'll give this woolite a go.



rtjc said:


> Chemical Guys Fabric Clean is really good too, as a couple of other memebers have said. However, my experience with Alcantara & similar is that Woolite cleans much better. Also, i have tried a couple of dedicated automotive Alcantara cleaners and they weren't as good. Give it a whirl first, and if it's not to your liking put some in your washing and make your threads smell clean


Your intriguing me with this nice smell and I fancy a change! My mate has a type R so i'm sure he must be familiar with this stuff to lol.



trv8 said:


> Is this the one you need.....
> 
> http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-54576-Woolite+hand+&+machine+wash+for+delicates
> 
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...25269&startValue=50&referrer=cookiesDetecting


Cheers i'll head over to asda for it, not posh enough for waitrose.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Phil_b88 said:


> Cheers i'll head over to asda for it, not posh enough for waitrose.


Yeah! I know what you mean :lol:.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

Well just been refunded by him, asked for a replacement... Learnt my lesson!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

They are based in bradford near me,i emailed them about some polish and some other stuff i needed for monday (this was on a sunday)

He met me half way with the goods on a sunday evening,not many would do that :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Phil_b88 said:


> Well just been refunded by him, asked for a replacement... Learnt my lesson!


Any reason given by him for not supplying the product.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Defined Reflections said:


> They are based in bradford near me,i emailed them about some polish and some other stuff i needed for monday (this was on a sunday)
> 
> He met me half way with the goods on a sunday evening,not many would do that :thumb:


Ahaaaa, that's because maybe he doesn't want local customers knocking on his door  :lol:.....
http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/into-detail


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

trv8 said:


> Ahaaaa, that's because maybe he doesn't want local customers knocking on his door  :lol:.....
> http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk/ltd/into-detail


True but most of bradford is like that :lol:


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

I ordered som maguires pads from them. Fast postage but let me just say. They where not maguires.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I ordered some detaling brushes on the 20/06/12 and got them the same week no complaints here.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Any reason given by him for not supplying the product.


Nope nothing.

Seems like mixed reviews for them, glad I posted this now to highlight this for others.


----------

